# Tratamento com nome da pessoa em lugar de você em PB



## Nourished Gourmet

Ola,

Sera que o português brasileiro admite o uso do nome da pessoa com quem se fala ou para quem se escreve em lugar do pronome de tratamento _você_?

Por exemplo:

_Se a Beth quiser, posso enviar sua encomenda mais tarde.

_Em lugar de:
_
(Beth,) se você quiser, posso enviar sua encomenda mais tarde.

_Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Normalmente não usamos este tipo de tratamento.


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

Porém, vocês usam "o senhor/a senhor/os senhores/as senhoras" em registros mais formais, nao é?

Ex.: _Se a senhora quiser, posso...

_Que tal com "Dona Beth," "Dom Pedro," e "Seu Zé?"

Pode se dizer ai _Se Dona Beth quiser, posso enviar sua encomenda mais tarde_?


----------



## anaczz

Não é costume, no Brasil, falar com uma pessoa como se falasse de uma terceira. Isso é mais comum em Portugal.
Além do caso que citou (o senhor, a senhora), o máximo que vi por aqui foi, em algumas cidades do interior de São Paulo, o hábito de tratar os pais por "o pai" e "a mãe".
A mãe viu minha camisa azul?
O pai vai usar o carro hoje à noite?


----------



## Joca

anaczz said:


> Não é costume, no Brasil, falar com uma pessoa como se falasse de uma terceira. Isso é mais comum em Portugal.
> Além do caso que citou (o senhor, a senhora), o máximo que vi por aqui foi, em algumas cidades do interior de São Paulo, o hábito de tratar os pais por "o pai" e "a mãe".
> A mãe viu minha camisa azul?
> O pai vai usar o carro hoje à noite?



Isso é também muito comum, quase uma regra, aqui em Santa Catarina, e não só com o pai e a mãe, mas também com os avós:

- O vô ficou doente, mas a vó cuida muito bem dele.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal é bastante comum, como a anaczz refere, mas o registo é formal.


----------



## gvergara

Joca said:


> Isso é também muito comum, quase uma regra, aqui em Santa Catarina, e não só com o pai e a mãe, mas também com os avós:
> 
> *- O vô ficou doente, mas a vó cuida muito bem dele*.


Mas isto quer dizer que você está falando com os avós, né, não que está contando a outra pessoa o que se passa com eles?


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

Mas por qual tratamento, em um registro comercial, um brasileiro optaria para responder a um colocutor/correspondente português que usa o primeiro nome como tratamento com ele?

Ele responderia usando _você_ ou _o senhor/a senhora_?


----------



## Vanda

No comercial, geralmente, 'o/a senhor/a''.


----------



## Joca

gvergara said:


> Mas isto quer dizer que você está falando com os avós, né, não que está contando a outra pessoa o que se passa com eles?



Não necessariamente. Significa, na maioria dos casos, que alguém está falando para outra pessoa a respeito do seu próprio avô. Veja o pronome 'dele'. Mas, em alguns casos, poderia também significar que está falando diretamente ao seu próprio avô. Aí seria: - O vô ficou doente, mas a vó cuida muito bem do senhor. Enfim, só ´mesmo o contexto vai deixar claro qual a opção correta.


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

Isso vale também para registros comerciais semi formais tipo email?

_Ola Teresa, apenas hoje chegou a encomenda que a senhora me mandou dia 3 de outubro.
_


----------



## Carfer

Nourished Gourmet said:


> Isso vale também para registros comerciais semi informais tipo email?
> 
> _Ola Teresa, apenas hoje chegou a encomenda que a senhora me mandou dia 3 de outubro.
> _



Parece-me haver aqui um equívoco. O vocativo 'Olá Teresa', normal em qualquer variante da língua,  creio eu, não é o mesmo que dirigir-se a alguém usando o respectivo nome como se estivesse a falar de outra pessoa (adaptando o exemplo dado, algo como 'A Teresa sabia que a encomenda só chegou hoje?', sendo a Teresa o interlocutor).


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

Esta bem. Mas entao como diriam os brasileiros "A Teresa sabia que a encomenda so chegou hoje" em um contexto comercial semi formal?

Eles diriam "(Teresa,) você sabia que a encomenda so chegou hoje?"?


----------



## anaczz

Nourished Gourmet said:


> Isso vale também para registros comerciais semi informais tipo email?
> 
> _Ola Teresa, apenas hoje chegou a encomenda que a senhora me mandou dia 3 de outubro.
> _


Aí seria mais aconselhável:
Olá Dona/Sra. Teresa, apenas hoje chegou a encomenda que a senhora me mandou.


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

Este tratamento de Dona/Sra. X vale também para uma mulher jovem?


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

Se essa pessoa de origem portuguesa e de aparência jovem ja me sauda pelo primeiro nome (Ola Pierre), e assim continua no tratamento (se o Pierre quiser) em toda correspondência/conversa, qual o tratamento que se usaria ai no Brasil na resposta? 

Vocês diriam:

_Ola Beth....se voce quiser _ou _Ola Beth...se a senhora quiser_?


----------



## Vanda

SE são amigos, pode dizer: Olá Beth, se você quiser...


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

Nao é amiga, mas apenas contato comercial. Eu sou o cliente e ela é a comerciante/vendedora. Ela me sauda pelo primeiro nome, e assim continua no tratamento no resto do email. Qual o tratamento que neste caso se usaria ai no Brasil na resposta?


----------



## Vanda

Depende do tom dela, se for informal, quer dizer que ela não se importa que sejam informal também. Em geral, o brasileiro é informal em todos os lugares. Só se trabalhar numa empresa estritamente formal (o que, graças a Deus, são poucas).


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

O tom dela é informal, com icones Smiley exibidos as vezes com a letra J, mas o Carfer disse no Post#11 que aquele uso do primeiro nome no tratamento é bastante comum la em Portugal, porém de registro formal. Entao, qual o tratamento mais apropriado usar neste caso nas respostas?


----------



## patriota

*Nourished Gourmet*, se ela até usa _smileys_, evite formalidades. Pessoalmente, ela pode ser do tipo de mulher que diria, brincando, "Não me chame de senhora! Não sou velha!".


----------



## Nourished Gourmet

OK. Esta tudo claro agora. Obrigado a todos e todas pela ajuda.


----------



## Vanda

Pode apostar no ''você", ela não vai achar ruim.


----------



## Carfer

Já devia ter dito isto há mais tempo, mas não tive oportunidade. Nourished Gourmet deixou claro que a interlocutora é portuguesa. Ora, um nativo português que se dirige a outra pessoa dizendo _'se o Pierre quiser' _está a usar claramente um registo formal. Não espera, por conseguinte, ser tratado por _'tu_' ou equivalente. A generalidade dos portugueses sabe que o '_você_' brasileiro tem uma carga de informalidade grande ou é como tal que o entende. Não me parece, por isso, aconselhável o seu uso para responder a alguém que não se exprime em tom familiar ou informal, antes pelo contrário, sendo por isso de presumir que não espera uma resposta nesse tom. As relações comerciais em Portugal são formais ou semi-formais (a menos, evidentemente, que se conheça pessoalmente o interlocutor e se tenha com ele intimidade, o que claramente não é o caso). Teria cautela, inclusive, com o tratamento por '_você_' na acepção portuguesa, termo que, sendo aqui menos informal que '_tu_',pode ser entendido como comportando demasiada familiaridade, sobretudo se a pessoa espera um tratamento formal (por _'senhor/a_', pelo título profissional, etc.). Tratando-se de pessoas de culturas diferentes, o grau de tolerância pode ser maior, mas, sobretudo no âmbito dos negócios, parece-me imprudente não observar as regras da civilidade vigentes na cultura do interlocutor.


----------



## Joca

Carfer, é curioso. É verdade que o 'você' no Brasil "tem uma carga de informalidade grande", mas é o tratamento corrente entre pais e filhos. No meu tempo, chamava meus pais de 'senhor/senhora'. Hoje, meus filhos me tratam por 'você'. Pode ser que a distância entre pais e filhos tenha se reduzido, mas não ouso dizer que haja entre eles uma grande informalidade, apesar do uso do 'você.


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> Carfer, é curioso. É verdade que o 'você' no Brasil "tem uma carga de informalidade grande", mas é o tratamento corrente entre pais e filhos. No meu tempo, chamava meus pais de 'senhor/senhora'. Hoje, meus filhos me tratam por 'você'. Pode ser que a distância entre pais e filhos tenha se reduzido, mas não ouso dizer que haja entre eles uma grande informalidade, apesar do uso do 'você.



Por cá sucedeu algo semelhante, tornou-se muito mais comum o tratamento por '_tu_' entre pais e filhos. A distância diminuiu e a informalidade cresceu, isso parece-me inquestionável (no que a nós, portugueses, nos toca, evidentemente). Mas, para o que aqui nos interessa e tratando-se de uma conversa entre desconhecidos (Pierre e Beth), é a percepção de cada um que conta. E essa, no caso provável da Beth, é que o '_você_' brasileiro está ao nível do nosso _'tu_'. Ora isso não se ajusta a alguém que se refere ao seu interlocutor directo como '_o Pierre_'.


----------



## J. Bailica

Não, eu é que vou resolver o caso: falsa questão, falsa questão! 
Porque esse tratamento pelo nome não seria à partida usado naquelas missivas comerciais completamente impessoais. Aliás, eu penso que será relativamente incomum usá-lo na escrita, seja em que formato for (posso estar enganado...). Serve sobretudo para aligeirar e facilitar a comunicação direta, _em pessoa_, entre dois falantes de "tribos" diferentes (os da mesma tribo usam o 'tu') mas que não querem o peso e a distância de formas como 'o senhor' nem a ambiguidade de 'você'. O que se usaria então? A questão é que na oralidade há muito mais necessidade de usar um pronome, ou algo que o substitua: para chamar (e chamar a atenção), para clarificar, enfatizar, personalizar, sei lá. Na escrita, pode-se simplesmente não usar nada, com facilidade e quase sempre, desde que se conjugue o verbo adequadamente. 

Mas mesmo que seja usado (o tratamento pelo nome) por exemplo em mails e tal, então devemos partir do princípio de que há já alguma familiaridade (como já foi dito), não vendo eu por isso grande problema em ver-se correspondido por meio do 'você' - especialmente da parte de um brasileiro. Precisamente, acho eu, por haver esse conhecimento quanto à informalidade brasileira, de que falava o Carfer. Ela poderá pesar negativamente, eventualmente, se o contexto for, por exemplo, o da formalidade comercial "clássica". Não sendo o caso, como não seria à partida ao admitirmos o tratamento inicial 'pelo nome', então acho que o 'você' brasileiro (sobretudo) é completamente, até, bem-vindo, diria.

PS: Mas agora que me pus a pensar nestas coisas, acho que percebi como nunca até aqui o que realmente conta (para mim): é que tudo isto depende realmente das expetativas e circunstâncias de cada um. Eu tenho, parece-me, uma tendência pessoal para ser um pouco, digamos, esquivo em relação à formalidade. Para além disso, nada na minha atividade pessoal ou profissional me leva ter em muita conta a formalidade. Mas não é esse o Caso do Carfer, por exemplo. Acho que é por este tipo de nuances que um estrangeiro pode, e deve, ver também esta "problemática" das formas de tratamento: há uma espécie de 'tensão' salutar no seio da própria língua quanto a tudo isto.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Joca said:


> Carfer, é curioso. É verdade que o 'você' no Brasil "tem uma carga de informalidade grande", mas é o tratamento corrente entre pais e filhos. No meu tempo, chamava meus pais de 'senhor/senhora'. Hoje, meus filhos me tratam por 'você'. Pode ser que a distância entre pais e filhos tenha se reduzido, mas não ouso dizer que haja entre eles uma grande informalidade, apesar do uso do 'você.



Não se usa o "tu" (suprimindo-se o "t" das conjugações) em Florianópolis?

"Tu visse o carro passando ali pertinho?"
"Fizesse o que te pedi?"

Talvez isso aconteça apenas em algumas áreas específicas de SC.


----------



## Joca

Sim, usa-se o 'tu' com frequência aqui, sobretudo quem é nativo da ilha, e, muitas vezes, com a conjugação errada, como você bem notou. Acontece que minha mulher e eu não somos daqui, portanto usamos, antes, o 'você' em lugar do 'tu'. Minha filha usa o 'tu' com as amigas, mas o 'você' em casa. Meu filho usa quase sempre o 'você'. 

Também se ouve: "Tu viu o carro passando ali pertinho? Tu fez o que te pedi". O 'visse' e 'fizesse' parece mais comum entre as pessoas mais velhas e mais tradicionais.


----------



## Vanda

OOps, desperecebi o detalhe mais importante: não era brasileira!


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Não, eu é que vou resolver o caso: falsa questão, falsa questão!
> Porque esse tratamento pelo nome não seria à partida usado naquelas missivas comerciais completamente impessoais. Aliás, eu penso que será relativamente incomum usá-lo na escrita, seja em que formato for (posso estar enganado...). Serve sobretudo para aligeirar e facilitar a comunicação direta, _em pessoa_, entre dois falantes de "tribos" diferentes (os da mesma tribo usam o 'tu') mas que não querem o peso e a distância de formas como 'o senhor' nem a ambiguidade de 'você'. O que se usaria então? A questão é que na oralidade há muito mais necessidade de usar um pronome, ou algo que o substitua: para chamar (e chamar a atenção), para clarificar, enfatizar, personalizar, sei lá. Na escrita, pode-se simplesmente não usar nada, com facilidade e quase sempre, desde que se conjugue o verbo adequadamente.
> 
> Mas mesmo que seja usado (o tratamento pelo nome) por exemplo em mails e tal, então devemos partir do princípio de que há já alguma familiaridade (como já foi dito), não vendo eu por isso grande problema em ver-se correspondido por meio do 'você' - especialmente da parte de um brasileiro. Precisamente, acho eu, por haver esse conhecimento quanto à informalidade brasileira, de que falava o Carfer. Ela poderá pesar negativamente, eventualmente, se o contexto for, por exemplo, o da formalidade comercial "clássica". Não sendo o caso, como não seria à partida ao admitirmos o tratamento inicial 'pelo nome', então acho que o 'você' brasileiro (sobretudo) é completamente, até, bem-vindo, diria.
> 
> PS: Mas agora que me pus a pensar nestas coisas, acho que percebi como nunca até aqui o que realmente conta (para mim): é que tudo isto depende realmente das expetativas e circunstâncias de cada um. Eu tenho, parece-me, uma tendência pessoal para ser um pouco, digamos, esquivo em relação à formalidade. Para além disso, nada na minha atividade pessoal ou profissional me leva ter em muita conta a formalidade. Mas não é esse o Caso do Carfer, por exemplo. Acho que é por este tipo de nuances que um estrangeiro pode, e deve, ver também esta "problemática" das formas de tratamento: há uma espécie de 'tensão' salutar no seio da própria língua quanto a tudo isto.



Tal como o J.Bailica, também eu sou esquivo à formalidade mas tenho de conviver com ela. É dessa convivência que retiro conclusões diferentes das dele. Não diria, por exemplo, que esta forma de tratamento é incomum nos meios que me são próximos, quer no profissional, quer no comercial, quer inclusivamente no pessoal. Frases como '_se o Pierre quiser_' correspondem, frequentemente (e possivelmente será aqui o caso) as estratégias de insinuação, de aproximação à intimidade do interlocutor sem, contudo, abandonar o terreno da formalidade. São estratégias a que recorrem vendedores experientes e que são comuns noutros meios profissionais. Consequentemente, há uma linha de fronteira que, na minha vivência, raramente é ultrapassada. A menos que ganhe intimidade com o cliente, não estou a ver um vendedor que use este tipo de abordagem a passar deste nível de tratamento para o '_você_', que implica uma maior familiaridade e, por conseguinte, a passagem a um patamar inferior de formalidade. Aliás, esta forma de tratamento tem outras manifestações ainda mais comuns mas que possivelmente não associamos a ela. Basta lembrar que um doente que quer a opinião do médico provavelmente lhe dirá _'O que é que o doutor acha?_'. Aqui a nuance é que o título profissional substitui o nome próprio (que, no caso, significaria ir longe demais na familiaridade), mas mantém-se o esquema de se dirigir ao interlocutor directo na terceira pessoa. Colegas que não são íntimos provavelmente pedir-me-iam a opinião da mesma maneira. E até no nível pessoal, como disse, essa forma de tratamento ocorre. Tenho uma vizinha da minha idade, colega de formação e profissão, com filhos de idades próximas dos meus, que mora ao meu lado há 30 anos e com quem mantenho uma relação cordial que, quando nos encontramos no elevador ao fim de algum tempo sem nos vermos, me pergunta: '_Então por onde é que o Carlos tem andado?_'. Repito, conhece-me há 30 anos. O uso do nome é obviamente o nível máximo de familiaridade a que ela está disposta e, consequentemente, nunca tive à-vontade para forçar a passagem para o '_você_', quanto mais o '_tu_'. É escusado dizer que é uma pessoa bastante formal, mas nem por isso doutro planeta. Encontro muitas do género e por isso me parece prudente evitar tratamentos informais quando o interlocutor não deu nenhum sinal de os querer.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Tenho uma vizinha da minha idade, colega de formação e profissão, com filhos de idades próximas dos meus, que mora ao meu lado há 30 anos e com quem mantenho uma relação cordial que, quando nos encontramos no elevador ao fim de algum tempo sem nos vermos, me pergunta: '_Então por onde é que o Carlos tem andado?_'. Repito, conhece-me há 30 anos. O uso do nome é obviamente o nível máximo de familiaridade a que ela está disposta e, consequentemente, nunca tive à-vontade para forçar a passagem para o '_você_', quanto mais o '_tu_'. É escusado dizer que é uma pessoa bastante formal, mas nem por isso doutro planeta. Encontro muitas do género e por isso me parece prudente evitar tratamentos informais quando o interlocutor não deu nenhum sinal de os querer.


Ora, esta situação que o Carfer bem descreve faz parte do nosso quotidiano em Portugal. Duvido que haja algum português que não conheça esta realidade. Todos temos (mais ou menos) vizinhos, conhecidos ou colegas de trabalho que, independentemente de nos conhecerem há 5, 10, 20 ou 30 anos, nos tratam pelo nome no lugar de "você". As razões, essas, podem variar. Mas o que é facto e claro é que esse tratamento nunca poderá ser considerado/percebido/sentido como informal.


----------

